# WTF is wrong with Miley Cyrus?



## nubly

Did anyone watch her _porno_ at the MTV Awards thing last night? It was basically her in a one piece bikini then stripping to panties and bras while grinding with the son of Alan Thicke, rubbing her crotch and molesting a foam finger. What happened to this once sweet girl?

There was only one good thing that came out of this shameful performance, the reaction of Will Smith and his family:


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

She lives in a world where all that matters are people are talking about her. Being gross and nasty is better than being irrelevant.


----------



## jealousisjelly

some people's children... smh


----------



## Claudia87

She is foul. I think the biggest thing she proved was she is still very much a kid. No matter how much of an adult she thinks she is by singing about ecstasy, using a foam finger in a phallic manner and rubbing on a married man=kid's stuff. Not that I'm defending Robin Thicke. I'm sure his wife was thrilled.


----------



## foe

The look on Jaden Smith's face... :lol


----------



## AussiePea

How long before rehab?


----------



## ohgodits2014

nubly said:


> What happened to this once sweet girl?


She got sick of people thinking the only correct way for a girl to be is "sweet."

Don't get me wrong, I think she's taking it a step too far, but if I grew up with thousands of strangers paying attention to my every move I'd probably do stupid things too.

Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## Cam1

Impossible to watch the video without being overwhelmed by secondhand embarrassment. She must have been on something during that, or at least I'd hope that's the reason she was practically having sex with that foam finger. I think South Park was onto something with that Britney Spears/Miley Cyrus episode, lol.


----------



## Just Lurking

She wanted to be the 'talk' of the MTV Video Music Awards, above everyone else. Mission accomplished -- good for her.

The people I question are her managers/puppetmasters and the people who were running the show itself. It's like she was trying too hard. She didn't seem to fit the performance (which seemed out of place to begin with).


----------



## SupaDupaFly




----------



## cloud90

Riri is disappointed


----------



## Claudia87

I bet she thought she did something really groundbreaking and artsy, too. Haha. I hope she felt totally lame after Justin Timberlake performed


----------



## ohgodits2014

Claudia87 said:


> I bet she thought she did something really groundbreaking and artsy, too. Haha. I hope she felt totally lame after Justin Timberlake performed


Based on her recent twitter posts it seems that she didn't expect all the negative reviews on her performance and did feel totally lame immediately after the VMA.

Good on her for being able to make lemonade out of lemons though. We can all learn a little something from her.


----------



## Janos

Too bad we live in an age where it is more important to be know for controversy then for actual talent.


----------



## Mersault

Uh...










You know, i don't believe in the illuminati conspiracy turning celebs into pretty much freaks, but after seeing this, i am not sure anymore...


----------



## Janos

Mersault said:


> Uh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, i don't believe in the illuminati conspiracy turning celebs into pretty much freaks, but after seeing this, i am not sure anymore...


What i want to know is what the hell is going on with that expression? Is it's intention to be sexy, rebellious, crazy? It looks like a dog trying to lick peanut butter off the side of it's face.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

She did not do anything what would not happened before or what rap videos would not be all about.

I don't think she meant to be "sexy", I think she made funny of whole poo :teeth

What it is when a woman is doing poo like that?

I lift my hat, well done girl!!!

Now everyone can start to wear clothes again when they sing :clap


----------



## James_Russell

LOL overreaction overdrive. It's a pop star wearing very few clothes and trying to do a sexualised dance routine (and cringeworthily failing in this situation). What is new about that? Pretty much every pop star has been doing the same thing the last decade.

It was pretty bizarre though. Wtf is with the bears :sus


----------



## scooby

foe said:


> The look on Jaden Smith's face... :lol


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

Mersault said:


>





Janos said:


> What i want to know is what the hell is going on with that expression? Is it's intention to be sexy, rebellious, crazy? It looks like a dog trying to lick peanut butter off the side of it's face.


It is just response to a music business.

Why to seen porn here? I don't think she was aroused.. Or maybe she was!!! :haha


----------



## Janos

scooby said:


>


I think he is just perpetually about to sneeze.


----------



## Consider

All I know is she's winning.


----------



## fonz

I don't understand why it's such a big thing,I mean don't we already see this sort of thing from the likes of Rihanna or Lady Gaga?


----------



## KelsKels

cloud90 said:


> Riri is disappointed


I find this hilarious since Rihanna has acted just as bad. I guess since it was only in pictures and not live at the VMAs, its not considered as skanky though. But whatever.. I hate most popstars. Especially the ****ty ones.


----------



## Mersault

I think Rihanna doesn't look dismissive there, she looks just way too out of touch with anything. Probably only functions at a very low frequency...


----------



## h00dz

Shes still a child, and children do silly things. Enough said tbh.


----------



## CoastalSprite

I didn't watch the VMAs (I'm not totally sure what they are) but it's all Reddit wants to talk about, so I looked at the video of Miley Cyrus on Youtube... I'm not sure I understand, what's so obscene about it? Are the VMAs supposed to be very classy so this is why the reaction is what it is? I guess it's a little out there but I think everyone's overreacting just a little over her performance. I mean, I liked it.


----------



## Janos

mark101 said:


> Why the fuss?


Because it's a hilarious although momentary distraction.


----------



## HappyFriday

I call it mad cow disease. Next live show she will be popping out cow udders.


----------



## WhatBITW

And she doesn't even squat...


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi

Twenty seconds in and I can already tell she failed it. She's nowhere near sexy enough to pull whatever she's trying to do off.


----------



## HappyFriday

If I was her mom I would have smacked her across the face, dragged her back home, beat the flippin daylights out of that snotty face, make her wear modest clothing, teach her domestic science and get her an arranged marriage.


----------



## Zeeshan

She is basically lohan x 2


----------



## TicklemeRingo

Her father is said to be heartbroken.


----------



## Janos

TicklemeRingo said:


> Her father is said to be heartbroken.


Would that be his achy breaky heart? :clap


----------



## probably offline

scooby said:


>


the dylan syndrome


----------



## rdrr

She bout that life.


----------



## loneranger

She went to far. The music industry wants musicians to become prostitutes. The devil got into her. Btw, I thought Robin Thicke was married. SHAME ON YOU, MILEY CYRUS!!


----------



## komorikun

why do you still watch tv?


----------



## AllToAll

Oh please. This wasn't one bit shocking. She played like one of the boys and is getting **** for it. Although, I will admit I felt embarrassed for her all the way through. She looks like a girl _trying_ to be sexy.

Because there are already a ton of ****-shamming and anti ****-shamming articles around the web, what people should really be discussing is her racism. She basically used black women as props and to enhance her "shinning new sexuality." She said in an interview she wanted her new album to "sound black" and this is the best she could come up with...


----------



## Beingofglass

I just wish women could think for themselves.

The only reason I'm at all marked by this, is because I know just how much more Young women impersonate their role models to the T. Every time stuff like this happens, it's like a step back.

All dem millions of girl tweens that look up to Miley... It's sad.


----------



## gunner21

Beingofglass said:


> I just wish women could think for themselves.
> 
> The only reason I'm at all marked by this, is because I know just how much more Young women impersonate their role models to the T. Every time stuff like this happens, it's like a step back.
> 
> All dem millions of girl tweens that look up to Miley... It's sad.


It's not her fault that teens choose ****ty role models.

Regarding miley, am I the only who thinks that the more sexy she tried to look, the less successful she was?


----------



## alenclaud

^^Yeah, the only reason her performance bothered me is because it sets a bad image for teenage girls to potentially follow. Personally, I don't like seeing girls act that way. 
I hope she feels embarrassed, regrets it, and acts more mature in the future. But we can only hope for so much.


----------



## low

Yeah. I saw her on Alan Carr (I don't watch that crap but I was flicking through once and saw her on). Skimpy, sexy dance and all. This is news? She's been a slag since she hit 16.


----------



## nubly

CoastalSprite said:


> I didn't watch the VMAs (I'm not totally sure what they are) but it's all Reddit wants to talk about, so I looked at the video of Miley Cyrus on Youtube... I'm not sure I understand, what's so obscene about it? Are the VMAs supposed to be very classy so this is why the reaction is what it is? I guess it's a little out there but I think everyone's overreacting just a little over her performance. I mean, I liked it.


It's because she went from the sweet girl next door to an over sexed tramp. You have to understand that a lot of people watched Hannah Montana with their kids so seeing Miley behave this way is horrible to watch.

Also watch the video. It's so terrible that you actually feel embarrassed for her.


----------



## nubly

komorikun said:


> why do you still watch tv?


Entertainment.


----------



## nubly

AllToAll said:


> Oh please. This wasn't one bit shocking. She played like one of the boys and is getting **** for it. Although, I will admit I felt embarrassed for her all the way through. She looks like a girl _trying_ to be sexy.
> 
> Because there are already a ton of ****-shamming and anti ****-shamming articles around the web, what people should really be discussing is her racism. She basically used black women as props and to enhance her "shinning new sexuality." She said in an interview she wanted her new album to "sound black" and this is the best she could come up with...


Oh yea it was totally racist what with all those white hoods, burning Crosses and swastikas peppered throughout her performance.


----------



## gunner21

She wanted people to talk about her, and she got what she wanted.


----------



## AllToAll

nubly said:


> Oh yea it was totally racist what with all those white hoods, burning Crosses and swastikas peppered throughout her performance.


I had no idea that was the only way one could be racist.


----------



## gunner21




----------



## MoonlitMadness

Robin Thicke is pretty disgusting too.. not seen the video for Blurred Lines? He just comes across as a sleazeball. Not sure what to say about Miley.. It's rather disturbing. I used to love her lol, guilty pleasure  Saw her in concert many moons ago. People seem to have double standards though, would they mind what she was doing if she looked like Megan Fox? Or would they expect it from Fox?


----------



## nubly

I think Miley is a pretty girl, pre pixie cut. Megan fox ruined her looks with all those botched plastic surgeries.


----------



## TicklemeRingo

Anybody want to take bets on what year the vma's/grammys/hollywood circle jerk will finally feature fully exposed genitalia? 

I predict it will be 2017 and it will be a vagina.

Penis will take longer, probably 2019 or '20.

You heard it here first


----------



## Charmander

Lol at the reaction of Will's children. But then his children are even more irritating than Miley Cyrus. She seems to do things that cry for attention, so the best thing people can do is to ignore her. Really, this isn't any more shocking than what Lady Gaga was, or rather wasn't wearing.


----------



## laura024

I honestly didn't expect anything less trashy from her after seeing her music video for We Can't Stop.


----------



## Farideh

she's just trying to keep the public's attention since she already faded away since she's not famous anymore... just like the incident with Amanda Bynes. It's nothing but attention and people are giving them what they want. Stupid choices people make these days. It's sad.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Beingofglass said:


> I just wish women could think for themselves.
> 
> The only reason I'm at all marked by this, is because I know just how much more Young women impersonate their role models to the T. Every time stuff like this happens, it's like a step back.
> 
> All dem millions of girl tweens that look up to Miley... It's sad.





jon snow said:


> ^^Yeah, the only reason her performance bothered me is because it sets a bad image for teenage girls to potentially follow. Personally, I don't like seeing girls act that way.
> I hope she feels embarrassed, regrets it, and acts more mature in the future. But we can only hope for so much.


These posts basically.

Genuine question here; why isn't there a Feminist backlash to this? This sort of thing is contributing more to female objectification and the disempowerment of women than any playboy-esque mag or ignorant sound bite from an out of touch Conservative. Is it simply because it's a woman doing it :stu ?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I'll give a cookie to anyone who creates a thread about women/a woman on this forum where the word feminism isn't mentioned once. I'll give cookies to everyone.


----------



## gunner21

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'll give a cookie to anyone who creates a thread about women/a woman on this forum where the word feminism isn't mentioned once. I'll give cookies to everyone.


Better be oreos.


----------



## AllToAll

Paper Samurai said:


> These posts basically.
> 
> Genuine question here; why isn't there a Feminist backlash to this? This sort of thing is contributing more to female objectification and the disempowerment of women than any playboy-esque mag or ignorant sound bite from an out of touch Conservative. Is it simply because it's a woman doing it :stu ?


If feminists spent their time criticizing how bad of a role model she is, we'd have to tackle basically every other female pop artist. 
Secondly, who do you think established this as the way to make money? Every single female artist is told that the only way she can make money and garner fame is through being overtly sexual or, the other side of the coin, publicize their virginity. It's a waste of time to focus on the stars because they're not the problem. It's the music industry's fault by only offering record deals to women who are willing. 
Third, she is free to do what she pleases with her body. What's actually a shame is that we feel the need to call her a ****, tramp, trash because she's dancing with a skimpy outfit, yet we all ignore Robin Thicke, Pharell and TI who are actively objectifying women in their "Blurred Lines" videos. She's the tramp, but they're fine? Ok.
Fourth, women's bodies are seen as inherently sexual, so there is, in fact, a difference when a woman decides to manipulate her sexuality as she pleases, as oppose to a man objectifying her (i.e. Blurred Lines). Regardless of how you feel about how she went about it, that's simply basic analysis.
Lastly, the VMAs were at 9PM, which means that it was intended for an adult audience. So please, let's stop with the oh-the-children cries.



Persephone The Dread said:


> I'll give a cookie to anyone who creates a thread about women/a woman on this forum where the word feminism isn't mentioned once. I'll give cookies to everyone.


It's_ interesting_ that it's usually the anti-feminists who are asking where the feminists are....


----------



## gunner21

Inb4 rant by alltoall.

Edit: too late.


----------



## nubly

Paper Samurai said:


> These posts basically.
> 
> Genuine question here; why isn't there a Feminist backlash to this? This sort of thing is contributing more to female objectification and the disempowerment of women than any playboy-esque mag or ignorant sound bite from an out of touch Conservative. Is it simply because it's a woman doing it :stu ?


There are. But they are being over shadowed by the loonies that are saying Miley's performance was racist.


----------



## AllToAll

gunner21 said:


> Inb4 rant by alltoall.
> 
> Edit: too late.


It wasn't a "rant" as much as it was a response, but thanks for being so aware of the type of poster I am. It's really flattering. 



nubly said:


> There are. But they are being over shadowed by the loonies that are saying Miley's performance was racist.


Here you go. There's quite a few loonies like me out there.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'll give a cookie to anyone who creates a thread about women/a woman on this forum where the word feminism isn't mentioned once. I'll give cookies to everyone.


lol :b Feminism has become to this forum what lol-cats have become to the internet at large.


----------



## Evo1114

I guess I don't know enough about Miley Cyrus to be shocked. I thought it was just absurd. Her facial expressions were just weird. I didn't get it. It's like she was trying to be sexy with her body but her face looked absolutely disgusted. She's probably just a terrible performer. And, yeah, I don't find her attractive in the least bit.

I suppose if she is supposed to be a role model to young girls around the world, then I can see the fuss. I find it odd that she'd still have that 'role model' status. She's just another young 'star' that Hollywood has chewed up and spit out.


----------



## CWe

She was def snorting that sugga powder before her performance


----------



## Winds




----------



## ItsEasierToRun

cloud90 said:


> *Riri is disappointed*


Shes just as bad! :roll 
They're all talentless hoes who resort to selling themselves by wearing next to nothing in their music vids/stage performances.. >_>


----------



## Persephone The Dread

gunner21 said:


> Better be oreos.


I don't think oreos are cookies in the UK, buut I'll make an exception I guess.


----------



## HappyFriday

Now this is a free woman.


----------



## loneranger

EastWinds said:


>


LooooL and nasty.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

EastWinds said:


>


:lol amazing.


----------



## MoonlitMadness

Off topic a bit, but we do have Oreos here in the UK!


----------



## Meli24R

Paloma M said:


> she's just trying to keep the public's attention since she already faded away since she's not famous anymore... just like the incident with Amanda Bynes. It's nothing but attention and people are giving them what they want. Stupid choices people make these days. It's sad.


I suspect Amanda Bynes had a genuine psychotic break (either caused by hard drugs or an illness like schizophrenia) Her behavior was just too bizarre to be some kind of publicity stunt. She actually set a fire in some stranger's driveway and was recently institutionalized. 
I fully agree on Miley though. She just comes off as a desperate attention *****. And wth is up with her sticking her tongue out constantly? I can't believe that Liam guy is still with her.


----------



## Glass Child

I was waiting for a thread on this :lol
How pathetic


----------



## Paper Samurai

AllToAll said:


> If feminists spent their time criticizing how bad of a role model she is, we'd have to tackle basically every other female pop artist.
> Secondly, who do you think established this as the way to make money? *Every single female artist is told that the only way she can make money and garner fame is through being overtly sexual or, the other side of the coin, publicize their virginity.* It's a waste of time to focus on the stars because they're not the problem. It's the music industry's fault by only offering record deals to women who are willing.
> Third, she is free to do what she pleases with her body. What's actually a shame is that we feel the need to call her a ****, tramp, trash because she's dancing with a skimpy outfit, yet we all ignore Robin Thicke, Pharell and TI who are actively objectifying women in their "Blurred Lines" videos. She's the tramp, but they're fine? Ok.
> Fourth, women's bodies are seen as inherently sexual, so there is, in fact, a difference when a woman decides to manipulate her sexuality as she pleases, as oppose to a man objectifying her (i.e. Blurred Lines). Regardless of how you feel about how she went about it, that's simply basic analysis.
> Lastly, the VMAs were at 9PM, which means that it was intended for an adult audience. So please, let's stop with the oh-the-children cries.
> 
> It's_ interesting_ that it's usually the anti-feminists who are asking where the feminists are....


But that's the thing though, you can easily refute that point by looking at the likes of Ellie Goulding, Adele, Lissie etc. Female pop stars who don't follow said trend.

The moment you accept the likes of Cyrus/Rihana and other borderline pop porn stars (in all but name) is the moment you accept objectification. I generally agree with the idea of personal freedom purely in the context of being self containing and the only ripple effects are on those who are fully consenting. You can't apply that to people in the public arena - broadcasting to millions of people; many of whom are deeply impressionable. 'Her body, her choice' simply doesn't slide when she's not the only one who's affected by her own irresponsibility. The freedom you have to swing your arm stops the moment you come within an inch of someone else's nose.

Female objectification and everything related to it is two sided; it may help to think of it conceptually as being 'supply' and 'demand'. The Feminist sisterhood goes after demand (men), but then neglects supply (unscrupulous women) I put it to you that there will never be any significant impact in eradicating it even slightly without making an effort to tackle both at the same time.


----------



## Necroline

Loving the memes that have come out of this


----------



## Consider

The gurning tells me she was on ecstasy. The terrible twerking tells me she's still white. The performance tells me she can't sing, and the responses tell me she's still winning.


----------



## Noll

i don't care about Miley Cyrus to be honest. she's a boring person who 'makes' boring music, and now she's trying to be edgy. well, her recording studio corporate overlords are trying to make her edgy. real impressive, this reminds me of Justin Bieber.

and most people still care about this, not being able to see through it all?


----------



## Necroline

nubly said:


> Did anyone watch her _porno_ at the MTV Awards thing last night? It was basically her in a one piece bikini then stripping to panties and bras while grinding with the son of Alan Thicke, rubbing her crotch and molesting a foam finger. What happened to this once sweet girl?
> 
> There was only one good thing that came out of this shameful performance, the reaction of Will Smith and his family:


This picture isn't what it seems btw


----------



## AllToAll

Paper Samurai said:


> But that's the thing though, you can easily refute that point by looking at the likes of Ellie Goulding, Adele, Lissie etc. Female pop stars who don't follow said trend.


Goulding isn't as big in the US and I don't even know who Lissie is. As for Adele, even up to this day has to talk and "explain" her weight. There's not much of an opening for anything but white pretty girls in mainstream music (when it comes to women).



> The moment you accept the likes of Cyrus/Rihana and other borderline pop porn stars (in all but name) is the moment you accept objectification. I generally agree with the idea of personal freedom purely in the context of being self containing and the only ripple effects are on those who are fully consenting. You can't apply that to people in the public arena - broadcasting to millions of people; many of whom are deeply impressionable. 'Her body, her choice' simply doesn't slide when she's not the only one who affected by her own irresponsibility. The freedom you have to swing your arm stops the moment you come within an inch of someone else's nose.


Do you honestly think she's prancing around thinking "I want to be objectified!"? She wants to express her "new-found" sexuality the way that she's been taught women express womanhood. I'm not condoning it, but we all let go by the likes of, as I mentioned, Pharell, TI and Thicke who blatantly objectified women in their videos (and on stage with Miley). Why do we feel the need to now talk about Miley, when we let male artists get away with having a plethora of naked women on their videos and calling them animals? Miley, at least, has agency over what she's doing.



> Female objectification and everything related to it is two sided; it may help to think of it conceptually as being 'supply' and 'demand'. The Feminist sisterhood goes after demand (men), but neglects supply (unscrupulous women) I put it to you that there will never be any significant impact in eradicating it even slightly without making an effort to tackle both at the same time.


The _demand_ is the main problem. You can educate men and women to stop the perpetuation of this type of music/behavior, but this doesn't happen overnight. I prefer a super, tiny baby step of Miley at least having agency over what she's going, than guys stating "I know you want it." As long as men are the ones largely in charge (i.e. music industry CEOs) who don't open the doors for different type of artists, there will only be minute changes.



Necroline said:


> This picture isn't what it seems btw


:lol


----------



## el flaco

Might be too deep for some but here is an interesting article on the VMA's and Miley http://vigilantcitizen.com/musicbusiness/mtv-vmas-2013/


----------



## cloud90

KelsKels said:


> I find this hilarious since Rihanna has acted just as bad. I guess since it was only in pictures and not live at the VMAs, its not considered as skanky though. But whatever.. I hate most popstars. Especially the ****ty ones.


Rihanna does it better and make it look sexually attractive. 
Miley has no *** shape. She has no business twerking. She makes it look stupid

Rihanna can get away with it. 
Miley just look fake and a try hard



















That being said, Miley did nothing wrong, She just looked stupid doing it.
.


----------



## Estillum

Who cares?


----------



## Janos

Estillum said:


> Who cares?


Obviously a thread full of individuals. :roll


----------



## cloud90

MoonlitMadness said:


> R*obin Thicke is pretty disgusting too.. not seen the video for Blurred Lines? He just comes across as a sleazeball.* Not sure what to say about Miley.. It's rather disturbing. I used to love her lol, guilty pleasure  Saw her in concert many moons ago. People seem to have double standards though, would they mind what she was doing if she looked like Megan Fox? Or would they expect it from Fox?


He's a man.....
A dude can stick his dink in multiple sloots and still be classy and respected.

A man that gets hoes usually get respected then those who gets none.
Thus the term "ladies man". We can get seen with a different girl everyday of the week and still get respected.


----------



## KelsKels

cloud90 said:


> Rihanna does it better and make it look sexually attractive.
> Miley has no *** shape. She has no business twerking. She makes it look stupid
> 
> Rihanna can get away with it.
> Miley just look fake and a try hard


Just because she has a nice *** doesn't make her less trashy imo. I would post the topless pics she shared with the world on twitter.. but I don't want to get banned.



















Just because someone looks hotter when theyre acting trashy doesn't make them better. But I guess that's the point youre trying to make.


----------



## JadedJade

scooby said:


>


He does always look concerned or maybe he has anxiety issues. But to be honest, my face looks like a lot and I get lots of comments from people like "what's wrong?"



MoonlitMadness said:


> Robin Thicke is pretty disgusting too.. not seen the video for Blurred Lines? He just comes across as a sleazeball. Not sure what to say about Miley.. It's rather disturbing. I used to love her lol, guilty pleasure  Saw her in concert many moons ago. *People seem to have double standards though, would they mind what she was doing if she looked like Megan Fox? Or would they expect it from Fox?*


I never understood the "shock factor" I mean every celebrity has done something. Even people in sports are pulling all types of crap to get attention. But to act or say one celebrity can get away with something while another can't, I think "umm why?" :sus Yes it's sad, especially when she and many others started out nice and considered cool, but one thing I know when a person is put under the microscope of the world they either get really into themselves or lose it and go over the edge, causing them to choose to do things like this.

A member hear mentioned it's the people behind the scenes and agents fault. Really? Maybe part but just from the snap shots of the event looked like she was really enjoying being an idiot and thinking it was "adult/mature".


----------



## nubly

Necroline said:


> This picture isn't what it seems btw


What a bummer.


----------



## Mersault

That Smith family gif is almost as trashy as MC


----------



## gunner21

Just replace Barkley with Miley


----------



## Estillum

Janos said:


> Obviously a thread full of individuals. :roll


Let me rephrase that: Why should you even care? stupid people doing stupid ****, isn't there indefinitely more important things to talk about? She could of striped naked covered her self and gasoline set her self on fire and jumped off a bridge and I still wouldn't care. She's just some bint put up on a pedestal by having some modicum of talent and then held up to "pure" morality by moral guardians who have no idea how humans work.

Celebrity are stupid ****s by default, payed way to much to do practically nothing and starving for attention, the more we ignore them the better.


----------



## cloud90

el flaco said:


> Might be too deep for some but here is an interesting article on the VMA's and Miley http://vigilantcitizen.com/musicbusiness/mtv-vmas-2013/


Dave chappelle spoke on this, That's why he gave up that money because he wasn't going to embarrass himself. How they make you embarrass yourself in front of millions of ppl. It's part of being apart of a secret society.

They made mariah do it on trl.. 
Kanye & taylor swift was with the taylor swift thing in 2009.
Katt Williams was last year. 
They didn't have many symbolism in this year, 2009 was insane with them though.


----------



## mezzoforte

How _dare_ a woman act like that!!

It's not a big deal guys. I've never been a Miley Cyrus fan, but the way I see it is - people can do whatever they want...As long as it's not directly harming anyone, it's fine lol.

Stuff like this happens in the entertainment business all the time. Celebrities try to get attention, embarrass themselves, etc. so I don't see how it's so shocking...Especially when you see how the other Disney girls have turned out. Has anyone seen The Sping Breakers? LOL.



James_Russell said:


> LOL overreaction overdrive. It's a pop star wearing very few clothes and trying to do a sexualised dance routine (and cringeworthily failing in this situation). What is new about that? Pretty much every pop star has been doing the same thing the last decade.
> 
> It was pretty bizarre though. Wtf is with the bears :sus


Yeah. :b


----------



## prettyful

She was a Disney star. Are you really surprised? :teeth


----------



## ShouNagatsuki

I don't understand why she'd choose such an unflattering, butt-deflating costume...


----------



## riderless

100 posts on Miley Cyrus.
We all must be so bored.
I think she's hideous but I guess she can survive without my love.


----------



## riderless

ShouNagatsuki said:


> I don't understand why she'd choose such an unflattering, butt-deflating costume...


Nagano wow. Sugoi.
Natsukasshi.

Must be good for your English, using English forums I guess.


----------



## Paper Samurai

AllToAll said:


> Goulding isn't as big in the US and I don't even know who Lissie is. As for Adele, even up to this day has to talk and "explain" her weight. There's not much of an opening for anything but white pretty girls in mainstream music (when it comes to women).


Hmmm, your original point though was that it was the 'only way to make it'. I've given you three from the top of my head just casually, I'm sure there are countless more both past and present, but I don't want to bore anyone here with a huge list - do you still stand by what was originally said though?



AllToAll said:


> Do you honestly think she's prancing around thinking "I want to be objectified!"? She wants to express her "new-found" sexuality the way that she's been taught women express womanhood. I'm not condoning it, but we all let go by the likes of, as I mentioned, Pharell, TI and Thicke who blatantly objectified women in their videos (and on stage with Miley). Why do we feel the need to now talk about Miley, when we let male artists get away with having a plethora of naked women on their videos and calling them animals? Miley, at least, has agency over what she's doing.


Err, well I don't think she's asking for it (oh man, that's a loaded phrase). But there's no question in my mind by diving head first into the image over substance, heavily sexualised pop music industry that's exactly what's she's doing to herself - whether she realizes it or not. You also make reference to these male singers who do the same thing essentially - and let me just say that myself and a lot of people have contempt for them also - but you have to realise here, how difficult is it going to be for them to objectify women if they didn't have perfectly willing female background dancers scantily clad and 'twerking' etc. That's exactly why it's a double sided issue, you can't have one without the other. It's like two criminals commiting the same crime - we let the one go because they came from a poorer more disadvantaged background? Well hopefully not.

I feel as though I have inadvertently came across the answer to my original question from your post - although I'm not too sure if you quite meant it. It's not that they are women so they get a free pass, but actually some cognitive dissonance. A glitch in the matrix so to speak -- a logical inconsistency in the official party line. On the one hand, you don't agree with what these female singers/dancers are doing, but at the same time you've always advocated complete freedom for women in expressing their sexuality. Which branch should you take... if I was in your position I would be hesitant too I feel.



AllToAll said:


> *The demand is the main problem. *You can educate men and women to stop the perpetuation of this type of music/behavior, but this doesn't happen overnight. I prefer a super, tiny baby step of Miley at least having agency over what she's going, than guys stating "I know you want it." As long as men are the ones largely in charge (i.e. music industry CEOs) who don't open the doors for different type of artists, there will only be minute changes.


It's hard to objectively prove this. Granted it's hard for me to prove the opposite - but you would hopefully grant me that female objectification has been an issue for Feminists for a long, long time (if not from the start). Has only castigating men over the years helped would you say? Do you feel like we are heading for much change if at all in the future? Perhaps it's time to change course - doing the same over and over again despite failure has not had a great track record over the years I would say. And these CEO's are only in it for the money anyway, push public opinion far enough, change attitudes and they will quickly adapt - they're not pushing scantily clad, hyper sexulised women for their own benefit I reckon.


----------



## ShouNagatsuki

riderless said:


> Nagano wow. Sugoi.
> Natsukasshi.
> 
> Must be good for your English, using English forums I guess.


Well, my English is not good but at least it has surpassed the 'In-gurishu/Engrish level a bit. :blank
I'm not a native Japanese though


----------



## shelbster18

What's a foam finger?


----------



## Milco

Stardom messes up kids and youths.
People are made way too rich and famous and they lose touch with reality and can't handle it properly.
So many have had their lives ruined by it.

So let's just stop giving her all that much attention and let her figure out her life.
Meanwhile, we can enjoy some of her old songs


----------



## AllToAll

Paper Samurai said:


> Hmmm, your original point though was that it was the 'only way to make it'. I've given you three from the top of my head just casually, I'm sure there are countless more both past and present, but I don't want to bore anyone here with a huge list - do you still stand by what was originally said though?


I don't think it's the only way to become famous, but it is the easiest way to get huge fast. Do something outlandish and you get attention (Katy Perry, Lady Gaga, etc.). Make good music and you're just OK. Neither Goulding nor Lissie get much attention, and even Taylor Swift's sexuality is part of the reason she became famous. These artists are usually asked to transition to "the next level" when their popularity becomes stagnant. For women it means take off some clothes.



> Err, well I don't think she's asking for it (oh man, that's a loaded phrase). But there's no question in my mind by diving head first into the image over substance, heavily sexualised pop music industry that's exactly what's she's doing to herself - whether she realizes it or not. You also make reference to these male singers who do the same thing essentially - and let me just say that myself and a lot of people have contempt for them also - but you have to realise here, how difficult is it going to be for them to objectify women if they didn't have perfectly willing female background dancers scantily clad and 'twerking' etc. That's exactly why it's a double sided issue, you can't have one without the other. It's like two criminals commiting the same crime - we let the one go because they came from a poorer more disadvantaged background? Well hopefully not.


Yes, they have "scantily clad" women because they're being paid. But shouldn't they, as responsible men then, know better? I don't see how that justifies their willingness to, in Robin Thicke's own words, objectify women. I'm not saying that what Miley did is admirable. In fact, I don't really associate anything positive to it, but it does bother me that we're quick to insult and shame her, but no one says zero about Thicke and other male artists who have the same attitude toward women. Like I said, at least Miley has some agency over what she's doing. Why are we so perturbed when it's the woman taking control over "her own" sexuality?



> I feel as though I have inadvertently came across the answer to my original question from your post - although I'm not too sure if you quite meant it. It's not that they are women so they get a free pass, but actually some cognitive dissonance. A glitch in the matrix so to speak -- a logical inconsistency in the official party line. On the one hand, you don't agree with what these female singers/dancers are doing, but at the same time you've always advocated complete freedom for women in expressing their sexuality. Which branch should you take... if I was in your position I would be hesitant too I feel.
> 
> It's hard to objectively prove this. Granted it's hard for me to prove the opposite - but you would hopefully grant me that female objectification has been an issue for Feminists for a long, long time (if not from the start). Has only castigating men over the years helped would you say? Do you feel like we are heading for much change if at all in the future? Perhaps it's time to change course - doing the same over and over again despite failure has not had a great track record over the years I would say. And these CEO's are only in it for the money anyway, push public opinion far enough, change attitudes and they will quickly adapt - they're not pushing scantily clad, hyper sexulised women for their own benefit I reckon.


Feminists don't castigate men. We're against a patriarchal system, but I don't walk down the street, pointing at men and saying "it's _all_ your fault." But the mess we're in is due to men of the past. The privileges men hold, particularly white men, is thanks to them. We have come a long way, actually.

The fact that women have control over what they put out there, that they're producing and writing their own music is a step way ahead. There's still a long way to go, and as long as we have the same type of people running the big record companies in the industry, telling people what they should want to listen to, not much will change. Yes, Miley, Rihanna, Nicki Minaj and the like aren't doing much for feminism (although I could argue some for Minaj), but it's really those with the financial power who should be held responsible for what's put out there for not promoting anything better.


----------



## musiclover55

LEAVE MILEY ALONE!!


----------



## Freiheit

All I can say is ew.


----------



## tbyrfan




----------



## bluecrime

Wow, never mind chemical attacks in Syria and potential intervention, OMG Miley Cyrus!!! 
Seriously, who gives a ****?


----------



## Paper Samurai

AllToAll said:


> ...


I feel as though we both want the same thing, it's just how to get there and some of the finer details we differ on.

Coincidently, it's one of the reasons why I find it strange that some people on here think I'm an anti-feminist :b


----------



## nubly

prettyful said:


> She was a Disney star. Are you really surprised? :teeth


 Because her father raised her with better morals. Also, Disney has had numerous kid stars throughout its years. Only a very small handful have lost it.


shelbster18 said:


> What's a foam finger?


 This thing










bluecrime said:


> Wow, never mind chemical attacks in Syria and potential intervention, OMG Miley Cyrus!!!
> Seriously, who gives a ****?


Why are so many saying this? This is the entertainment forum. Singers/dancers are part of entertainment. If you want to talk about rogue nations, go to the C&C forum.

Why is that so difficult to comprehend?


----------



## Charmander

I thought she was good when she stuck to country.


----------



## riderless

a Once I was so bored I posted on a thread about Miley Cyrus.

b You're kidding!

a No and once I was so lonely I posted on a SAS Relationships thread

b No way!

a Yeah and another time I was so constipated I posted on a ......

b Get out of here!


----------



## h00dz

riderless said:


> a Once I was so bored I posted on a thread about Miley Cyrus.
> 
> b You're kidding!
> 
> a No and once I was so lonely I posted on a SAS Relationships thread
> 
> b No way!
> 
> a Yeah and another time I was so..... I posted on a ......
> 
> b Get out of here!


:lol


----------



## TicklemeRingo

I thought it was done very tastefully.


----------



## Ckg2011

Miley Cyrus has too much cheese on her nachos.


----------



## rotten

she got what she wanted


----------



## millenniumman75

It's going to take a few posts for me to get through this :lol

Bear in mind that I am two years older than Robin Thicke....I am the age of his elder brother Brennan, known as the voice of Dennis the Menace 1980s cartoon.

Their mother, Gloria Loring (actress and singer of the Facts of Life theme!) was shocked by what Miss Cyrus had to do to get attention. She like Robin's Prison Stripe suit, though.



Cam1 said:


> Impossible to watch the video without being overwhelmed by secondhand embarrassment. She must have been on something during that, or at least I'd hope that's the reason she was practically having sex with that foam finger. I think South Park was onto something with that Britney Spears/Miley Cyrus episode, lol.


Yeah-ee-ah-ee-ah-ee-ah
I'll be 50 and broke some-dayyyyyy! :lol



Janos said:


> Too bad we live in an age where it is more important to be know for controversy then for actual talent.


Narcissism. People would do anything to be recognized. 
This is a RED FLAG for INSECURITY!!!!!!!! People who are sure of themselves would not need to do what she did.



Mersault said:


> Uh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, i don't believe in the illuminati conspiracy turning celebs into pretty much freaks, but after seeing this, i am not sure anymore...


What was with her HAIR? What is that? Lightning bolts? She looks like she is wearing Barbie pants....an attempt to look nude while wearing a bikini.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Her antics now are utterly sickening to me.


----------



## BeautifulRuin

when i saw her performance, all i could say is ugh. i actually feel bad for her and how stupid she looked. it was just a big mess, not to mention she had shrek throwing things in the crowd.

i honestly think she is doing this out of rebellion.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

The only problem I had with what she did was that she's just not sexy...but she obviously thinks she is, and had the guts to do it, so kudos to her, I guess.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

Robin Thicke is such a loser and a pedo, being 36 years old and married and letting himself be violated by some 20 year old brat


----------



## Whatev




----------



## Lids

I think it was stupid, but I don't see an issue with it otherwise. If she wants to act like that, then who cares? She's her own person. People can act as ridiculous as they want, and they don't deserve scrutiny for it. But Robin Thicke though... cringes. Come on Miley, that's a bit low. He's a disgusting human being.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

Incompl said:


>


^Yeah, nubly needs to see this


----------



## shelbster18

nubly said:


> This thing


Oh, haha. :lol I guess I've just never heard them being called foam fingers before. I thought it was literally a finger made of foam. :um


----------



## laura024




----------



## BigBlueMoon

She is affiliated with the Disney company. What else do you really expect? Most girls associated with Disney in some way and the girls that consume that mass-marketed bourgeois crap for entertainment turn into total ****s. No big surprise.


----------



## AussiePea

Lids said:


> I think it was stupid, but I don't see an issue with it otherwise. If she wants to act like that, then who cares? She's her own person. People can act as ridiculous as they want, and they don't deserve scrutiny for it. But Robin Thicke though... cringes. Come on Miley, that's a bit low. He's a disgusting human being.


I know it's cliche, but she is a role model particularly considering that her disney shows when she was younger are still heavily doing the rounds, so young girls do look up to her. Fair enough she is free to do as she pleases but with her fame comes responsibility and I think she needs to put more consideration into how she is displaying herself to the large amount of younger girls who look up to her.


----------



## hypestyle

_"the underground is all about not being exposed, so you better take your naked self and put on some clothes..." _ De La Soul, "Long Island Degrees"


----------



## Lids

mark101 said:


> All celebrities are role models, soo many teenage girls look to rhianna etc.. and she acts like trash. It's about time all these women grew up and kept their clothes on, show girls that talent and hard work is what counts rather than flashing your butt and bewbs 24/7.


nothing wrong with flashing your butt and boobs, if that's what you want to do. i'd do it if i had a good body.


----------



## nubly

AussiePea said:


> I know it's cliche, but she is a role model particularly considering that her disney shows when she was younger are still heavily doing the rounds, so young girls do look up to her. Fair enough she is free to do as she pleases but with her fame comes responsibility and I think she needs to put more consideration into how she is displaying herself to the large amount of younger girls who look up to her.


Really? Hannah Montana was off the air here shortly after the show was cancelled.


mark101 said:


> If you say so but then women need to stop whining about equality if they are happy to act how some men view them.
> Hardly empowering for women but hey ho, I just think it's the opposite to what's needed for young people to grow up either not feeling like or viewing people as sex objects.


:yes If women don't want to be treated like ****s then they shouldn't be degrading themselves. Do people respect obnoxious people? Do people respect bigots? Do people respect zealots? Why should people be expected to respect girls that think they live in a porn world?


----------



## Lids

mark101 said:


> If you say so but then women need to stop whining about equality if they are happy to act how some men view them.
> Hardly empowering for women but hey ho, I just think it's the opposite to what's needed for young people to grow up either not feeling like or viewing people as sex objects.


Honestly, your opinion is uneeded. I shouldn't have to act like a puritan or dress a certain way for men to respect me. If they can't respect me being open with my body and sexuality then I don't need to respect them. Nor do I need their respect.


----------



## Lids

mark101 said:


> i'm not talking about you unless you happen to be famous and a role model for young girls?


being famous makes no difference - each person deserves respect, no matter how they dress or how many people they sleep with. unless you are hurting other people, through words or physical actions, unless you are wearing a swastika on your body, then you deserve respect and equality.


----------



## Nanami

yukikodunkzone said:


> Twenty seconds in and I can already tell she failed it. She's nowhere near sexy enough to pull whatever she's trying to do off.


OMG this ^ She just seemed awkward weird crazy bear fetishy (or are those mice..lol) not hot Snow White duurs it better.










*bears rule.*

I like her mouse outfit.

She was too busy dancing and getting all excited that her voice was off.


----------



## scooby

Lids said:


> being famous makes no difference - each person deserves respect, no matter how they dress or how many people they sleep with. unless you are hurting other people, through words or physical actions, unless you are wearing a swastika on your body, then you deserve respect and equality.


You called Robin Thicke a disgusting human being though. Did he do something else in his life that I'm unaware of to make him disgusting? I don't know anything about him or anything he's done so I'm unaware.


----------



## Lids

scooby said:


> You called Robin Thicke a disgusting human being though. Did he do something else in his life that I'm unaware of to make him disgusting? I don't know anything about him or anything he's done so I'm unaware.


I called him out because his song, and video for, Blurred Lines, is incredibly misogynistic and creepy. It feels incredibly rape-y. And he claims he can't be misogynistic because "he's married."


----------



## h00dz

I'm not going to lie, I'm really surprised this thread has got to 8 pages already....


----------



## Ckg2011

^^ Me too.


----------



## Nada

Watch the entire video here http://www.mtv.com/videos/misc/942064/we-cant-stop-blurred-lines-give-it-2-u-medley.jhtml

Personally didn't care for Miley's performance, but I did start liking it once Beetlejuice came on stage.


----------



## jcmp7754

EVERYTHING is wrong with Miley Cyrus. If u had asked what is right about her, this thread would've been MUCH shorter.


----------



## starsonfire

Sex sells. Generic pop artists who don't possess enough talent and creativity to stand out resort to making publicity with sex appeal. Their target audience is young men, not young girls.


----------



## popeet

Mersault said:


> Uh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, i don't believe in the illuminati conspiracy turning celebs into pretty much freaks, but after seeing this, i am not sure anymore...


welcome to the other side.

beware of butterflies, sex kittens, vatican imagery, etc.

i wouldn't let my baby look at the television during eurovision 2013.


----------



## HappyFriday

mark101 said:


> I respect your opinion but I disagree, role models have a responsibility to behave a certain way in public imo, especially when their fan base is basically impressionable children.


No...that's the job of the parents. :/


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab

Lids said:


> Honestly, your opinion is uneeded. I shouldn't have to act like a puritan or dress a certain way for men to respect me. If they can't respect me being open with my body and sexuality then I don't need to respect them. Nor do I need their respect.


WTF? _No one_ who prances around like a total tramp (be they male or female) deserves to be respected or taken seriously as an 'artist.' The only people who act this way in entertainment have no real talents they can use to their advantage, so instead they resort to sex appeal because that's the only other way to get attention. Miley isn't entitled to respect because she's a talentless tramp, and if that's the case, we should also respect prostitutes and strippers because she's basically the same as them.


----------



## alenclaud




----------



## Persephone The Dread

jon snow said:


>


haaaaaaah, not for me. I don't care about Miley Cyrus at all but Ben Affleck as Batman makes me sceptical  I hope he proves me wrong...


----------



## Persephone The Dread

musiclover55 said:


> LEAVE MILEY ALONE!!


Lol Chris Crocker, I should have known he'd make a video.


----------



## gunner21

Lids said:


> I called him out because his song, and video for, Blurred Lines, is incredibly misogynistic and creepy. It feels incredibly rape-y. And he claims he can't be misogynistic because "he's married."


Well he is free to do whatever he wants. Freedom of speech, right?


----------



## AllToAll

Ben Affleck as Batman is an odd choice, but I don't care because I love looking at him.



gunner21 said:


> Well he is free to do whatever he wants. Freedom of speech, right?


Exactly, and we're also free to call him out on it.


----------



## mdiada

Classic good girl gone bad.


----------



## gunner21

AllToAll said:


> Exactly, and we're also free to call him out on it.


And other people are free to call out Miley.


----------



## AllToAll

gunner21 said:


> And other people are free to call out Miley.


Didn't say otherwise.


----------



## Alone75

She's just a young girl having fun, but she looked hotter with longer hair.


----------



## Cam1

These award shows are a joke for the most part, not even sure who half of the people in this video are (Robert Thicke, 2 Chainz, Kendrick Lamar?). There are better videos out there it's too bad they aren't recognized, but then again no one really cares about music videos. I'm surprised people take anything MTV seriously.


----------



## tehuti88

h00dz said:


> I'm not going to lie, I'm really surprised this thread has got to 8 pages already....


:wels :teeth


----------



## tbyrfan

I didn't think that so many people even watched the VMAs.


----------



## noscreenname

You can't flaunt your *** when you don't have one.

Also to answer the op DRUGS.


----------



## Charmander

I watched the whole show earlier. The whole thing was really horrible. Not a decent performance from anyone, and even Kevin Hart did a bad job. And as much as I like Katy Perry, her closing act was really bad.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

Cam1 said:


> These award shows are a joke for the most part, not even sure who half of the people in this video are (Robert Thicke, 2 Chainz, Kendrick Lamar?). There are better videos out there it's too bad they aren't recognized, but then again no one really cares about music videos. I'm surprised people take anything MTV seriously.


Maybe its a regional thing cause those three a extremely bog in cali


----------



## estse

She is part of Bull**** Culture, Inc.


----------



## pineapplebun

Isn't this kind of similar to when Christina Aguilera transitioned from Disney's Mulan soundtrack and Genie in the Bottle to like her music video for Dirty? Though I guess it's worse in the sense that we actually did watch Miley grow up, but I personally don't care that she's doing this since it seems like the cliche, young popstar growing up infront of our eyes, becoming a sexual adult and people need to criticize. She's not harming anyone, she's not a douchebag as far as I know, so really, she can flaunt her sexuality all she wants. 

and lol @ the kid's faces.


----------



## Cam1

tbyrfan said:


> I didn't think that so many people even watched the VMAs.


Pretty sure hardly anyone watches them, but that video is all over the place lol. Happy Birthday??



illmatic1 said:


> Maybe its a regional thing cause those three a extremely bog in cali


Could be part of it, though I also don't really listen to pop music anymore. I've heard two of the names just didn't realize who they were until watching the video.


----------



## cosmicslop

that performance was the embodiment of trying too hard to be edgy. if your performance is bad, people will make fun of you for the sole reason it was bad. this white girl is been _really _trying with this "faux-blackness" in this current era of her career.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

:lol

I barely even know who this person is. For those who feel their time watching this was misspent, I'm sorry for your loss. I recommend just turning it off if it isn't your thing.


----------



## h00dz

tehuti88 said:


> :wels :teeth


:lol :lol :lol


----------



## creasy

She thinks this ****** trash is sexy. Huh. Well, looks like she's getting flushed down the drain, thank god. Another talentless idiot to laugh at as her life collapses, as if we don't have enough.


----------



## Lids

pineapplebun said:


> Isn't this kind of similar to when Christina Aguilera transitioned from Disney's Mulan soundtrack and Genie in the Bottle to like her music video for Dirty? Though I guess it's worse in the sense that we actually did watch Miley grow up, but I personally don't care that she's doing this since it seems like the cliche, young popstar growing up infront of our eyes, becoming a sexual adult and people need to criticize. She's not harming anyone, she's not a douchebag as far as I know, so really, she can flaunt her sexuality all she wants.
> 
> and lol @ the kid's faces.


this is how I feel.

also, for the people talking about how she needs to be a role-model: No, she doesn't. Parents need to be good role models for their kids, not expect celebrities who don't give a **** who they or their kids are to be good examples for their kids. Is it nice when a celebrity is a good role model? Sure. I think Nicki Minaj is an excellent role model. She's smart, encourages her fans to do good in school, and she is drug-free. People might disagree with me, because she is a rapper, black, and a woman, who also happens to dress how she wants and say what she wants, but if I ever had a kid I'd be happy if they looked up to her.

Would I want my kid looking up to Miley Cyrus? Well, no, but it's not because of her over-sexualized behavior or because she smokes weed, my reasons are entirely because of her new trend of cultural appropriation. And if they looked up to her, then I'd try to explain that if they do that's okay, but make sure they understood that cultural appropriation is not right.


----------



## cloud90

noscreenname said:


> You can't flaunt your *** when you don't have one.
> 
> Also to answer the op DRUGS.


Also this

Pretty She was on molly ( pure mdma)


----------



## CharmedOne

HappyFriday said:


> If I was her mom I would have smacked her across the face, dragged her back home, beat the flippin daylights out of that snotty face, make her wear modest clothing, teach her domestic science and get her an arranged marriage.


 And made her read a few Bible stories aloud to me. ;P


----------



## nubly

Lids said:


> also, for the people talking about how she needs to be a role-model: No, she doesn't. Parents need to be good role models for their kids, not expect celebrities who don't give a **** who they or their kids are to be good examples for their kids.


This is such an ignorant comment. You think teenagers will want to look at their parents as role models over their friends and trends? Here, read up on what peer pressure is because you obviously never heard it.


----------



## HappyFriday

CharmedOne said:


> And made her read a few Bible stories aloud to me. ;P


HAHAHA hilarious. XD Your post made my day.


----------



## DubnRun

code.


----------



## fm5827

At the end of the day she got exactly what she wanted out of it, it reminded me of an interview Lady Gaga did where she said something about making herself relevant and not wanting to disappear from the spotlight, which I guess explains these celebrities outrageous behaviour.


----------



## fonz

fm5827 said:


> At the end of the day she got exactly what she wanted out of it, it reminded me of an interview Lady Gaga did where she said something about making herself relevant and not wanting to disappear from the spotlight, which I guess explains these celebrities outrageous behaviour.


Yes,as far as a lot of these celebs are concerned,any publicity is good publicity


----------



## CharmedOne

fm5827 said:


> At the end of the day she got exactly what she wanted out of it, it reminded me of an interview Lady Gaga did where she said something about making herself relevant and not wanting to disappear from the spotlight, which I guess explains these celebrities outrageous behaviour.





fonz said:


> Yes,as far as a lot of these celebs are concerned,any publicity is good publicity


I think that's exactly why she did it. It's a formula that's worked well for so many "celebrities" now. :no


----------



## Lids

nubly said:


> This is such an ignorant comment. You think teenagers will want to look at their parents as role models over their friends and trends? Here, read up on what peer pressure is because you obviously never heard it.


No, as someone who went through middle school and high school, and was raised by a counselor, I have never heard of peer pressure and it's effects lol. I never noticed all the times they talked about it in school. And I have never been effected by peer pressure myself of course. Never. Christ :no

I looked to my parents as role-models even as a teenager. My mom went from being a teen mother who barely graduated from high school to getting her Master's degree when I was in middle school. I'm not sure if I look up to my dad, but that is because he spent most of his time working when I was a kid. And even though I love him I don't think he is that good of a person.

Furthermore, parents can be good role-models for their kids. What they should be doing is teaching them to be confident and think for themselves, which is what my parents taught me. I looked up to celebrities, but I never thought "wow, I should act this way because ___ celebrity is acting that way." Seriously, the wonders of good parenting are amazing.

As far as I am concerned you are the ignorant one. You, like many others, will keep trying to force people who are in the public eye to be role models for people when they are not obligated to. They should be able to live their lives just like normal people. And parents need to spend more time explaining right and wrong and self-love to their kids. That's what really matters. If you raise your children right, give them plenty of love but get them some independence from a young age, explain to them it is alright to feel and be their own person, and you'll find they will rely a lot less on celebrities and trends to be their own person.


----------



## Mersault

I didn't watch the VMA, i don't even watch any tv at least since 3 years now. But she did seem to look way too messed-up in an ugly way.










It is not really cool to look like you are an utter moron.


----------



## HollowPrince

She has my respect. Sure, the perfomance was trashy, but... when I see all the people complaining like it's the worst thing in the world just because she stripped down to her panties & bra, I can't help but feel good.

But when a man takes his shirt off, and basically ****s the podium & whatnot - there's no news about it, parents association or w/e crap don't go ballistic, but when a girl does even less than that - of course they do, instead of doing proper parenting. **** them. **** Miley, and **** the people.

Wherever I look, all I see is drama-drama-drama-drama-some normal inteli... nope, drama-drama-drama. Honestly, that's all there seems to be. Everywhere I *****ing look. People over-react about tv shows, singers, actresses/actors, basically everything, then ***** and moan about it all day long. It's always the WORST season even, the WORST movie ever, the WORST acting ever, the oh my ****ing good scandalous/trashiest performance ever.

The newspaper seems to make it like the OMG worst thing ever, and a lot of people seem to go along with it - just because. For ***** sake, think for yourself. If you live in a world where THIS is the worst-trashiest thing you've ever seen, then please - I BEG YOU, show me where that *****ing fantasy world is.

Sorry for all the fraks (BSG anyone?), but after reading about some stuff repeatedly anywhere I look, I just need to get it out since it's getting on my freaking nerves. Ugh.


----------



## Mersault

Well sure, the RL has worse images one sees, even regularly. This does not mean it is a good idea to present *almost* as bad images in a social setting.
That they are part of reality has little to do with it. Changing the diaper of an infant is nasty too, and part of reality for new mothers, would you think it is ok then to present it on live tv?


----------



## HappyFriday

Nicki Minaj is worse.


----------



## Valtron

She's been acting like this since 2010 with that ridiculous "Can't be Tamed" video. It's clear to me that she's taking a turn for the worst, so let her self destruct. I'll be watching. opcorn


----------



## probably offline




----------



## cmed

After saving the world from the apocalypse so many times Will Smith is shocked to see _this_? And why hasn't anyone made a pun using the word Thicke yet?


----------



## HollowPrince

Mersault said:


> Well sure, the RL has worse images one sees, even regularly. This does not mean it is a good idea to present *almost* as bad images in a social setting.
> That they are part of reality has little to do with it. Changing the diaper of an infant is nasty too, and part of reality for mothers, would you think it is ok then to present it on live tv?


Don't really care. I mean, if people didn't care about it, they wouldn't be watching and making drama about it, would they?
Bad? Ehh... we've got clearly different definitions of 'bad'. I'm sure any of the kids and people that have seen it also go to beach and see much 'worse' stuff there. The parents complaining instead of blocking the channel, or forbidding their kids of watching it, they complain.

Thing is, people WANT to see that. As you can see from some posts above. The same reason people watch the crappy reality shows, since they love drama, fighting, nudity, and whatnot, and so they can make themselves feel better about them. At least that's what I think.

Besides, since when being in panties & bra is so bad? Didn't God or FSM make human bodies in his own image? So why hide it? What's the big frakking deal about it? :um So no, I don't see it as a big deal, I wouldn't really care any more for her if she stripped naked and ****ed a duck or w/e (first thing that came to my mind :lol).

There's a freaking remote, you don't wanna watch it? Great, switch the damn channel. I hardly ever turn on my TV (I've had a chance finally to see Kardashians for the first time last month, and I wanted to throw my TV out of the window after a minute), I don't care for pop-wannabe stars, they can ***** on stage for all I care, but I just can't understand the standard over-reactions I tend to see everywhere, about everything. It baffles me.


----------



## Joe

I can't really work out what angle she was going for with the look thats like the entire problem + the tongue pulling. I don't really think it holds significant controversy though. 

I dunno what they sung but if its Blurred Lines then I think she shouldn't of shown a personality since that's not what the songs about.. thankfully the population is incoherent to all dirty lyrics in pop music. If people are complaining about her doing that to a married man and its fine for a married man to sing about it then I'm lost.

I don't really care but its kinda bad that kids watch this stuff. I don't just mean Miley Cyrus either. The whole thing seems toxic.

To be honest I don't think anyone cares very much, just something to chat about.


----------



## Mersault

^I am not claiming the reaction is something that shows healthy attitudes. If the people were really healthy they would just consider this show to be pitiful, and move on. To have media make it the news of the day for many days is another sign of the state of decadence many are sunk into.

OTOH it still is rather nasty that now young female celebrities are being so cheap. (and my post was not about what she is wearing, that is insignificant and normal by now for this kind of show. Her posing in that pic is just ugly in my view and serves no purpose at all other than to make her look like an idiot).

(i guess that is enough posting from me about MC  )


----------



## nubly

Lids said:


> No, as someone who went through middle school and high school, and was raised by a counselor, I have never heard of peer pressure and it's effects lol. I never noticed all the times they talked about it in school. And I have never been effected by peer pressure myself of course. Never. Christ :no
> 
> I looked to my parents as role-models even as a teenager. My mom went from being a teen mother who barely graduated from high school to getting her Master's degree when I was in middle school. I'm not sure if I look up to my dad, but that is because he spent most of his time working when I was a kid. And even though I love him I don't think he is that good of a person.
> 
> Furthermore, parents can be good role-models for their kids. What they should be doing is teaching them to be confident and think for themselves, which is what my parents taught me. I looked up to celebrities, but I never thought "wow, I should act this way because ___ celebrity is acting that way." Seriously, the wonders of good parenting are amazing.
> 
> As far as I am concerned you are the ignorant one. You, like many others, will keep trying to force people who are in the public eye to be role models for people when they are not obligated to. They should be able to live their lives just like normal people. And parents need to spend more time explaining right and wrong and self-love to their kids. That's what really matters. If you raise your children right, give them plenty of love but get them some independence from a young age, explain to them it is alright to feel and be their own person, and you'll find they will rely a lot less on celebrities and trends to be their own person.


So basically you're going by your own personal experiences and opinions vs world life views. That was plain to see on your first post.


----------



## fonz

Valtron said:


> She's been acting like this since 2010 with that ridiculous "Can't be Tamed" video. *It's clear to me that she's taking a turn for the worst, so let her self destruct. I'll be watching. opcorn*


What a terrible thing to say. I'd never wish the worst on anyone,least of all a celebrity who I've never met


----------



## Consider

probably offline said:


>


That's ****ing live. Bravo.


----------



## Lids

nubly said:


> So basically you're going by your own personal experiences and opinions vs world life views. That was plain to see on your first post.


my personal experience is a valid one. like any other teenager i went though a period of rebellion, but because i actually liked and respected my parents i eventually calmed down and stopped doing stupid stuff.

and because my parents never were unpleasant or accusing about what i did, i never felt like a bad guy. my parents didn't WANT me drinking, smoking, or trying drugs, but they knew it was inevitable, so they tried to warn me about that kind of stuff, made sure to tell me if I was ever stuck somewhere and there were only drunk people to get me home to call one of them and my mom made sure to talk to me about safe sex and birth control at a young age. had i become sexually active before she moved to Seattle when my parents seperated when I was 18, she would have brought me in to get on birth control. and when i was dating recently she and my dad were very supportive and my dad sent me to a gyno to get on birth control. hell, the week before my first date, even though my dad knew it was unlikely i'd sleep with someone right away, he offered to buy me condoms just in case.

my point is good parenting does a hell of a lot more for a person in the long run than relying on celebrities to be a good role model for your kids.


----------



## nubly

Lids said:


> like any other teenager i went though a period of rebellion,


 lol thank you for proving my point.


----------



## DubnRun

She's a programmed puppet. It's social engineering. What you think she came up with this herself? gimme a break lol


----------



## Lids

nubly said:


> lol thank you for proving my point.


thank you for missing mine. i grew out of it. it doesn't matter what parents or celebrities do all teenagers go through a rebellious phase. The difference is mine didn't last long because I knew it wasn't helping me and my parents didn't try to force me to stop. My eighth grade year was my party year and that was that. By the time I started high school I had lost interest in partying, smoking, and drugs. And I can say my parents are a HUGE reason as to why it didn't last a long time. I rebelled because I wanted to make them angry and it didn't work.

I know a lot of kids I went to school with who are STILL rebelling because their parents were never that good at being parents and they didn't and don't look to celebrities for inspiration for their behavior. They act that way because they are angry at their parents and never grew out of the rebellion stage because of it.

From what I can see, rebellion tends to come because you want to spite your parents. And the more they lecture you, the more you rebel. My parents didn't lecture me unless they specifically caught me doing something, and as a result, my rebellion stage fizzled out very quickly.


----------



## FunkyFedoras

I keep wondering...was Robin Thicke overjoyed when he found out he'd be performing with Miley Cyrus? That is such a random combo to me. 

Also, she cannot sing his song. At all. It was bad.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

"sigh" What's wrong with any child celebrity? I suppose this is her way of breaking out of her "innocent" child image. Is it healthy? That's another question.


----------



## AlchemyFire

She's sure getting the attention she wanted. I see this more in the news than I do Fukushima.


----------



## roseblood

Yes, it was a bit odd. What bothers me more is how much people care about this "news". It's not that important.


----------



## whywolves

I honestly think she (like Justin Bieber right now) is doing all these outrageous things so she can distance herself from her old Disney reputation. She probably doesn't want to be seen as a kid anymore, and feels like acting like this is the only way to seem more mature*.

(*not saying what she's doing is mature, but probably thinks it will make people treat her like an adult)


----------



## TheTraveler

She is a **** and he is a man*****. I hate both equally.


----------



## karenw

It's the typical scenario of a celeb going down the shallow route of going to far, fame can send them weird, not all celebs though! Agree with Roseblood who cares it's not important!


----------



## Lazercarp1

James_Russell said:


> LOL overreaction overdrive. It's a pop star wearing very few clothes and trying to do a sexualised dance routine (and cringeworthily failing in this situation). What is new about that? Pretty much every pop star has been doing the same thing the last decade.
> 
> It was pretty bizarre though. Wtf is with the bears :sus


yeah my thoughts exactly its nothing new at all (apart from the bears). The press just like jumping on young, successful people and crucifying them. Fair do's she's not hugely talented but who cares let the girl dance around half naked if she wants


----------



## Mersault

Well, she wasn't dancing, and it was not sexy, just weird.

Now this one became a hit instantly, no matter that Alizee is not the most talented singer in the world either. At least she did look charming there (for a Pop-idol) :






So there is a difference between singing dumb songs and trying to be sexy but failing utterly, and singing dumb songs and have the ability/looks to make something out of them simply (or to a significant degree) because of your body.


----------



## loneranger

Miley Cyrus recently stated " I'm messed up". People don't wanna act innocent anymore. Everything that was considered bad or inappropiate back then is acceptable now. Selfish and lazy adults, I mean the social types. Everything's going downhill.


----------



## derpresion

i thought performance was nothing that special,
actually it started pretty cool even but other than that yaawn! :yawn i totally thought there will be crazier things to see judging from this thread but there was nothing that much about it


----------



## Lazercarp1

I don't think a bit of flesh on show is really a huge sign of moral decay tbh. If I had to take a girl simulating sex acts over a host of rappers and R&B singers glorifying murder and materialism I know what I'd choose as being the most harmful to the youth


----------



## Monroee

Many "innocent" young singers go through this phase. Britney Spears and Christina Aguilera had their **** time too like some sort of rite of passage. I personally don't think it's a sign of maturity, but rather immaturity. So if that's what Miley was aiming for, she utterly failed in my opinion. OR, she was aiming to just get attention, in which she obviously succeeded, but also failed in my opinion, as people usually only do this to hide the fact that they have absolutely no redeeming talent that will get people's attention. Adele certainly didn't need to do this to get fame and attention, her talent did that for her. I would rather be a respected artist, than just getting fifteen minutes of twitter fame for looking like an utter fool. Actually, I'd rather just be your run of the mill regular citizen who is respected, than a fifteen minute twitter fame fool. But hey, that's just me. 

I don't take it as moral decay - I just take it as Miley Cryus is talentless and had to resort to it to go "hey everyone, I'm a mature sexual adult, look at me!!" 

Being sexual doesn't necessarily have to be a bad thing, but at least attempt to successfully pull it off. Lady Gaga stripped down to a shell mermaid bikini in her performance, but she managed to pull it off in a classy way. No "twerking" (I learned a new word from this) or ugly tongue faces necessary.


----------



## 0R0

Coming soon- more 12 year olds in booty shorts to a street corner near you! 

Does anyone remember that SOUTH PARK episode with Britney? That's how this works. Stop looking.


----------



## lonelywoman

Call me evil, but i absolutely love how she made a fool of herself. She is a girl who had a perfect life and is used to getting adored. But no the roles have changed and people laugh about her. 
And this stupid performance , its probably just the beginning. She is an absolute attention w**re, any attention, whether postive or negative, is good for her. So whe will be seeing more of this behaviour


----------



## tehuti88

Monroee said:


> No "twerking" (I learned a new word from this)


Same here. :lol


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

What struck me was that Robin Thicke was dressed in prison clothes, and Miley was dressed up like a little girl, dancing around with teddy bears.

Probably meant to symbolize a pedofile...which makes me wonder, WTF is wrong with MTV? Someone needs to just put it out of it's misery. It's all about teenage pregnancy nowadays, anyway, you can't find music videos on there anymore.


----------



## Lids

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> What struck me was that Robin Thicke was dressed in prison clothes, and Miley was dressed up like a little girl, dancing around with teddy bears.
> 
> Probably meant to symbolize a pedofile...which makes me wonder, WTF is wrong with MTV? Someone needs to just put it out of it's misery. It's all about teenage pregnancy nowadays, anyway, you can't find music videos on there anymore.


----------



## XnatashaX

I honestly don't see how this is any different from Madonna, Justin timberlake, Britney, Christina aguliera, Lady Gaga's and some random rappers attempt to "shock" mainstream americans with their "crazy" behaviour and crotch grabbing. 

It's nothing that hasn't been seen before.

Unless the cause of the uproar is because some people still want to associate her with a Hannah Montana image. An image that was never her own btw. I guess I don't get what the fuss was about. I've seen worse. She's growing up. Leave her be. Until she starts randomly crashing and hit and running vehicle after vehicle I don't see a cause for concern. But that's just me.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Just read the whole thread from beginning to end.

The first thing that comes to mind is...Ellie Goulding, not popular in the US? She is infinitely more popular right now...she just did a live concert on iTunes (which got lots of attention), and she's being given awards right and left for her two albums...she has definitely crossed over. She's even moving more units from Halycon, because she has a deluxe edition out right now that has three discs...hardly something that isn't popular. 

I think what has happened is that people are starting to recognize good music. Someone like Goulding can get by on wearing decent clothes, and win tons of awards, because they have the music that is good. Someone like Miley, however, isn't that talented, and so they have to "dress sexy"...because otherwise the units won't sell. Well, to young, foolish fans...us older guys and girls know that music is about music, not what you look like. 

And Rihanna was much less than this. I don't remember her ever simulating sex on an awards show. Neither did Madonna, or Lady Gaga. This crossed the boundaries, because it was basically a porn video in undies.


----------



## Lids

XnatashaX said:


> I honestly don't see how this is any different from Madonna, Justin timberlake, Britney, Christina aguliera, Lady Gaga's and some random rappers attempt to "shock" mainstream americans with their "crazy" behaviour and crotch grabbing.
> 
> It's nothing that hasn't been seen before.
> 
> Unless the cause of the uproar is because some people still want to associate her with a Hannah Montana image. An image that was never her own btw. I guess I don't get what the fuss was about. I've seen worse. She's growing up. Leave her be. Until she starts randomly crashing and hit and running vehicle after vehicle I don't see a cause for concern. But that's just me.


this is how i feel. people want to mob her for being a "****" and not being a wholesome disney girl anymore. but as far as i'm concerned she's just another piece of shock media, and yeah it's annoying, but it's not harmful. she's not hurting herself or others, so people need to get off their high horses about her behavior.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

I give Miley props for having the gonads to act so trashy in front of millions of people but that's it. I have always tried to give her a chance...I loved Hannah Montana...liked Miley's personality overall before she felt the need to act like nasty trash to prove her "adulthood". She used to be normal...funny...super goofy and a bit tomboyish...

I get it that she won't be some cute little disney girl forever....But the crap she does is beyond ridiculous. No self-respecting adult would act like that in public. 

I agree that she most likely is trying to prove herself because she's not that talented. her voice is not great at all. ...pretty sad but oh well. She is better with country songs though....pop is not really her thang lol.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

And Lady Gaga has talent to back it up. Even before she did all that crazy stuff, she was talented. Look up her indie recordings as Stefanie on YouTube, she had a beautiful voice, and could write songs.

Miley can play and write, but I don't think she has as much talent. It's like which do you prefer, instant or brewed coffee? Or a cappachino, which is what Adele and Goulding are.


----------



## ohgodits2014

loneranger said:


> Miley Cyrus recently stated " I'm messed up". People don't wanna act innocent anymore. Everything that was considered bad or inappropiate back then is acceptable now. Selfish and lazy adults, I mean the social types. Everything's going downhill.


Everything she said in that interview made me think she REALLY doesn't want to be in the show business anymore but has no idea what she'll do if she quits. Not to mention that her fiance is apparently a real Hollywood actor now, so even she pulled herself out she'd still have to stay in LA, still be constantly photographed, and probably be branded a failure and mocked regularly.

I don't know why people are so tough on her. She's 20, she has the same insecurities that the average SAS user has. But I guess it's different because she's rich and frequently seen smiling, or something.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

She should have gone out on top, rather than have everyone remember her for that bad performance.

This is why children shouldn't become superstars. They don't know how to handle the celebrity. This is especially true in America, where stars like Bynes and Cyrus become nothing when they get older.


----------



## Mousey9

The entertainment world always needs someone to do stupid crazy things and Miley is just filling that role. Something like this always happens in these award shows so i'm not surprised nor was I disgusted by her performance. I actually enjoyed it because I knew it create an uproar and people will get their panties in a bunch over something so insignificantly stupid. 
I'm always amused at how excited people get to trash on these celebrities such as Miley, Kanye, Bieber etc for doing what they want and living their life while hardly affecting your own personal life.
Maybe I just like to watch the world burn...


----------



## CharmedOne

Just to keep this thread from dying...


----------



## HappyFriday

This could seriously come back to haunt her.


----------



## guitarmatt

I just find it kind of pathetic how this was was "news." Who cares..if anything it shouldn't be on TV at all. Also, Robin Thicke is a pathetic excuse for a human being. sorry, maybe a little harsh. Pathetic excuse for a "pop-star."


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Simple answer: She has worms. 

Someone needs to take her to the vet.


----------



## mattmc

Nothing.


----------



## changeme77

the cheat said:


> She lives in a world where all that matters are people are talking about her. Being gross and nasty is better than being irrelevant.


This. And she is probably on a boat load of drugs and ****ed in the head as a result.


----------



## myersljennifer

Man, lots of *judging* from people who claim to have anxiety problems, or at least some form of illness. Don't you guys think so?

Why don't we focus on what's important in the world or our lives? Instead of criticizing her, maybe accept pop culture for what it is today? I suppose this _is _important to some of you. You're pretty invested....haha.

My take: She's young, we're living in a pretty sexually liberal time period, especially in the music industry. Like it our not, it sells, and it's what we've got. Let her be herself. To those of you complaining about children viewing it and seeing her as a role model.........why are you so afraid? She just did, what she thought to be a fun performance.


----------



## Lids

myersljennifer said:


> Man, lots of *judging* from people who claim to have anxiety problems, or at least some form of illness. Don't you guys think so?
> 
> Why don't we focus on what's important in the world or our lives? Instead of criticizing her, maybe accept pop culture for what it is today? I suppose this _is _important to some of you. You're pretty invested....haha.
> 
> My take: She's young, we're living in a pretty sexually liberal time period, especially in the music industry. Like it our not, it sells, and it's what we've got. Let her be herself. To those of you complaining about children viewing it and seeing her as a role model.........why are you so afraid? She just did, what she thought to be a fun performance.


my take is that they are bitter that's she hot, rich, and does what she wants and doesn't seem to worry what people think. also, people are judge-y. They don't care that it's none of their business how a celebrity who doesn't know them (and probably wouldn't want to) acts.


----------



## myersljennifer

Lids said:


> my take is that they are bitter that's she hot, rich, and does what she wants and doesn't seem to worry what people think. also, people are judge-y. They don't care that it's none of their business how a celebrity who doesn't know them (and probably wouldn't want to) acts.


Well said. :boogieGood on her for being herself and doing what she wants. Isn't that the advice we should be giving people, especially those struggling with problems? Tisk tisk community.


----------



## fonz

I honestly don't see why people like Miley Cyrus bother people so much,I hardly hear anything about her and I hardly live under a rock. Just don't go onto tv channels/websites that talk about pop culture/celebs


----------



## myersljennifer

Has anyone considered that maybe she wasn't trying to be sexy, and just having fun? Or even sort of parody-ing a little? Why are we judging her body?


----------



## nubly

myersljennifer said:


> To those of you complaining about children viewing it and seeing her as a role model.........why are you so afraid? She just did, what she thought to be a fun performance.


 Wouldn't want our kids to walk around looking like hookers.


----------



## myersljennifer

nubly said:


> Wouldn't want our kids to walk around looking like hookers.


That's your responsibility, not hers.


----------



## nubly

rednosereindeer said:


> Everything she said in that interview made me think she REALLY doesn't want to be in the show business anymore but has no idea what she'll do if she quits. Not to mention that her fiance is apparently a real Hollywood actor now, so even she pulled herself out she'd still have to stay in LA, still be constantly photographed, and probably be branded a failure and mocked regularly.
> 
> I don't know why people are so tough on her. She's 20, she has the same insecurities that the average SAS user has. But I guess it's different because she's rich and frequently seen smiling, or something.


 IMO, she's a great actress. She should stick to that, not singing. She has acting talent so she doesn't need to dress like a **** to detract from her talentless singing.


----------



## h00dz

Wow this thread is still going :lol :lol


----------



## ohgodits2014

nubly said:


> IMO, she's a great actress. She should stick to that, not singing. She has acting talent so she doesn't need to dress like a **** to detract from her talentless singing.


I'm not really interested in how well she sings or acts and I don't appreciate the **** comment either (incidentally, I've seen enough of your posts to know you would be labeled a **** if you were female, so really, just stop :roll), but I am concerned about the effects of growing up in the public eye on her mental health. These days, especially, she's so clearly trying to fight her "haters," and she just won't win.

What that kid needs to do is take herself out of LA, learn to do something other than acting/singing, and keep a low profile until the public finds a new teenage girl in town to build up and then break down.


----------



## _AJ_

this is pretty normal for female singers these days. am I the only one who didnt notice anything unusual here?


----------



## nubly

rednosereindeer said:


> I'm not really interested in how well she sings or acts and I don't appreciate the **** comment either (incidentally, I've seen enough of your posts to know you would be labeled a **** if you were female, so really, just stop :roll), but I am concerned about the effects of growing up in the public eye on her mental health. These days, especially, she's so clearly trying to fight her "haters," and she just won't win.
> 
> What that kid needs to do is take herself out of LA, learn to do something other than acting/singing, and keep a low profile until the public finds a new teenage girl in town to build up and then break down.


I don't recall the time I stripped to my underwear, rubbed my crotch with foam and grinded my rear on some douche's crotch in front of millions.


----------



## HustleRose

You guys, she's just being Mi-ley.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I can't judge pop culture like this. This isn't the kind of thing that _should_ be popular.

Like, take Miley's new music video. Basically her swinging nude on a wrecking ball, and licking a sledgehammer. I imagine the former is an allusion to vaginal sex, and the second is an allusion to oral sex.

How is this okay? This goes miles beyond anything Britney, Christina, or any of the pop stars, in my day, did.

I long for John Lennon. I long for Kurt Cobain. I long for Kate Bush. I long for actual talent. Ellie Goulding and Adele are talented, so is John Legend, but they aren't as popular as Miley, I suppose because they don't take their clothes off. They have actual talent, actual musical talent, and that offends people who like...music? Confuses me, but that's the state of the music industry today.

As a musician, I feel sad for those who not only think Miley is talented, but that her music is any good. Her latest song, I could write a better song, and I'm not even on the radio.


----------



## Mersault

Well, surely Cobain was more talented than the current singers like Miley and the other weirdos, but at the time he was not really seen as particularly talented either given that he mostly acted like a creep (including hitting one of his own security people with a guitar on the head) and his songs had the same chords and many of them even the same chord progression or analogous one.

So yeah, Cobain was good in relation to what now exists, but it is not really like he was the new Beethoven or anything. It's just that the downward spiral has sucked us to an even lower level than then.


----------



## tea111red

She looks like she has thrush or something. I don't know why she wants everyone to see that.


----------



## Estillum

I believe this is something referred to as "**** Shaming"


----------



## tehuti88

h00dz said:


> Wow this thread is still going :lol :lol


 :wels !

:lol


----------



## Mousey9

Have at it.





Song is not that bad imo


----------



## Kalliber

she be on that twerk with chicken butt


----------



## Raynic781

creasy said:


> She thinks this ******** trash is sexy. Huh. Well, looks like she's getting flushed down the drain, thank god. Another talentless idiot to laugh at as her life collapses, as if we don't have enough.


Really? So you equate everything that she's doing to wanting to be black? Because that's the only reason I can think of for you to even bring up the word "******".


----------



## nubly

infamous93 said:


> Have at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Song is not that bad imo


This video makes me sad. RIP sweet Miley :*(


----------



## zomgz

She does what she wants and I'm not even slightly upset about it.

I really don't know why people spend so much time hating on this girl. I tell you what, if she hadn't been Hannah Montana people wouldn't even care about this attitude change. They think she should remain a cute and innocent little girl for the rest of her life. Well, she's her own person and she can do whatever she wants. I guess if she was your role model for innocence you might be upset but come on.


----------



## millenniumman75

guitarmatt said:


> I just find it kind of pathetic how this was was "news." Who cares..if anything it shouldn't be on TV at all. Also, Robin Thicke is a pathetic excuse for a human being. sorry, maybe a little harsh. Pathetic excuse for a "pop-star."


He can't "help it" - it's his Blurred Lines. :no

There was a picture floating around where he was posing with alady and he had his hand where it should not have been as a married man....a mirror in the background got the reflection.

I'd say this guy needs to get his Blurred Lines in focus, stat!


----------



## millenniumman75

_AJ_ said:


> this is pretty normal for female singers these days. am I the only one who didnt notice anything unusual here?


Desensitization will do that.


----------



## Valtron

Aside from her lack of a booty, why is it okay for other women to twerk but not her? How come _she_ gets labeled as a ****? She's no worse than a lot of women at clubs, bumping and grinding against strangers.


----------



## millenniumman75

Valtron said:


> Aside from her lack of a booty, why is it okay for other women to twerk but not her? How come _she_ gets labeled as a ****? She's no worse than a lot of women at clubs, bumping and grinding against strangers.


She shouldn't have to sell out for ratings.


----------



## Valtron

millenniumman75 said:


> She shouldn't have to sell out for ratings.


I agree with that. I find it appalling that she gets paid to dance around shaking her butt in front of everyone. But people seem to be shocked about how risque it apparently was. All I could think was, women do this all the time!


----------

